# Paph rothschildianum culture



## Slipper lover (Oct 13, 2017)

hello i have just got my first roth today and i have heard a few basic things but i would enjoy some more tips on culture


----------



## Slipper lover (Oct 13, 2017)

thanks in advanced


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2017)

Let's start with what you've heard.


----------



## Slipper lover (Oct 13, 2017)

i have only heard that they like staying slightly more dry than most other paph orchid and they like can tolerate very high light , and i am assuming that crushed oyster shells wouldnt hurt


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2017)

I grow roths like all my multis. Moderate light. Good air movement. high humidity. Plenty of water when growing. I would not let them dry out. I use shell, too.


----------



## Slipper lover (Oct 14, 2017)

I bought these particular one from lucky girl orchids and she said that she waters it as it approached dryness and all the roots seem healthy and has new roots so do you think it would be kept well like that watering wise or not


----------



## xiphius (Oct 15, 2017)

I seem to have pretty good luck with mine so far (had it for about 3ish years). Got it as a large single growth seedling (it is pushing two younger growths now). In my experience they like water and love moss around their base. Mine did fine before, but this was one that really responded favorably to a live moss cover at the base and perked up considerably. In fact, it sends out tons of roots into the moss rather than into the bark. It flowered for the first time earlier this year.

I have it potted in seedling mix (fine bark, charcoal, perlite, and sphag moss), and use RO water with MSU fertilizer at ~30 ppm N every watering (flushing with RO water every couple weeks).

"Approaching dryness" is a bit nebulous. I would say mine stays "evenly damp" - the moss never dries out (not that this is exactly _not_ nebulous ). When it was in a smaller pot. I watered a few times a week, now about once a week, but it gets misted five times a day.

Plant:






Roots in live moss:


----------



## Slipper lover (Oct 15, 2017)

has that moss grown on naturaly on the medium or did you put it on top i will keep mine evenly moist it sounds good adout how much light to do you give it and do you give it crushed oyster shell


----------



## xiphius (Oct 15, 2017)

The moss is artificially introduced. I grow indoors in a grow tent, with a misting system. So there really isn't an opportunity for the moss to establish naturally. Once I put it there though, it grows quite well. I find that if the moss is happy and growing, then the roth roots seem to be quite happy as well. I have a moss cap on almost all of my paphs, the plants really seem to love it (some moreso than others, but I have only seen a couple that actively seem to _dislike_ it).

I don't do oyster shells, but I do add dolomite lime periodically to most of my paphs and they seem to really like it (roth included) so I would imagine that the oyster shells would be good. Mine grows under pretty high light conditions (I haven't exactly measured, but I would say cattleya levels or very close). I have a 300W LED grow light (red,blue, white with UV/IR) which I keep about 2.5-3 feet from the plants. It covers about half of the grow tent (creating 2 light zones). Strap leaf paphs like my roth grow right under or just off to the side of the light. Mottle-leaf guys grow on the other side of the tent and receive less direct light.

To clarify my exact watering regime, I also supplement Mg, since I find that what is in the fert doesn't seem to be sufficient, but I was wary about increasing fert dosage and overdosing other stuff. So, I use RO water that starts at 10-20 ppm most of the year, I add about 1/8 tsp/gal of epsom salt, MSU RO fert at 30 ppm N, and about 5-10 drops/gal of Superthrive (which has concentrated kelp extract and other stuff).

I wish you the best of luck! Hope it grows nicely for you.


----------

